# Toy Poodles to the Rescue!



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

A pair of toy poodles are set to join a Japanese police search and rescue squad as early as January after passing the local police dog test earlier this month.

How would u like to be saved by these cute little things?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

They are so cute! I think their size could prove to be an advantage in some areas. I loved it.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

How valuable are Karin and Fuga! If I were in such circumstances, I'd like to be rescued by anything!

Even the NFL is down-sizing their members; Darren Sproles can probably outrun anybody trying to tackle him. Other teams have followed suit.

That should tell us how sturdy toys can be.


----------

